# The Official 2/22 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 20, 2007)

Probably pretty unexciting after last week, but any word on who will make out well from this clipper? Hoping some of the natural terrain at Berkshire East gets freshened up....


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 20, 2007)

Albany north to gore looks to me like the dividing line between a little snow and a decent snowfall.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard "significant accumulation possible" on the radio this morning. Checked NWS this morning and didnt see much mention. Maybe it's been updated now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2007)

I may have to ski Friday.......................3-6"


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Feb 20, 2007)

Bush could see 5-10" Thursday through Friday


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope so.  




I also hope that the warm up and r$^n for next week doesn't happen.


----------



## KingM (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, what about this one:

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=4

Looks like it could be anything from nice snows for Northern New England to r*@#


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 20, 2007)

ski_industry_enthusiast said:


> Bush could see 5-10" Thursday through Friday



The so called weather experts are forecasting light accumulation for Thursday/Thursday night for the Bush. http://weatheringheights.com, www.bestskiweather.com


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 20, 2007)

What's the word on Maine? Hoping to hit the River some time this weekend. Trailboss, heading to Pico this weekend? We can make a detour to Vermont, if necessary!


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 20, 2007)

Its a quick clipper system that will bring a widespread moderate accumulations of anywhere from 3 to up to 10 inches in the Greens, Dacks, and Whites.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

A more Southern event, but good for the Catskills and Berks:



> LOW PRESSURE WILL QUICKLY APPROACH FROM THE EASTERN GREAT LAKES
> REGION THIS MORNING...BRINGING LIGHT SNOW INTO LOCATIONS WEST OF
> THE HUDSON RIVER VALLEY PRIOR TO NOONTIME. THE LOW WILL MOVE
> FROM NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST ACROSS UPSTATE NEW YORK IN THE
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2007)

Huh, lookee there.

Maybe tomorrow is the day to take off, but instead of driving 3 hours east to Berkshire East I'll head 1 hr 15 min west to Hunter!


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 22, 2007)

I only  heard 1-3" for Burlington area. Hardly a storm, compared to last week anyway!! Greens will most likely get a bit more.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Huh, lookee there.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow is the day to take off, but instead of driving 3 hours east to Berkshire East I'll head 1 hr 15 min west to Hunter!



I have to work...damn. Sunday, Monday will have to do. Maybe Whiteface.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

Here she comes:


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Huh, lookee there.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow is the day to take off, but instead of driving 3 hours east to Berkshire East I'll head 1 hr 15 min west to Hunter!



Fine. I've had enough of you this season anyway!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2007)

Catskills, MA, and southern VT willl get some out of this. Probably 5-8 inches. Northern VT and Adirondacks 3-5.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Fine. I've had enough of you this season anyway!



You're just mad because the snow is heading more west and not east.

I'm not weeping for you though because you have a season pass to Hunter. It's not such a long drive for you.

But it's much shorter for me!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You're just mad because the snow is heading more west and not east.
> 
> I'm not weeping for you though because you have a season pass to Hunter. It's not such a long drive for you.
> 
> But it's much shorter for me!



We'll compare notes on Monday I guess!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> We'll compare notes on Monday I guess!



Still up in the air about taking tomorrow off though.

Have alot of days off planned in the next 2 weeks, gotta do work sometime.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Have alot of days off planned in the next 2 weeks, gotta do work sometime.



Work is over-rated, and even then it's not rated very high.  Skiing on the other hand, especially in fresh...  Well I guess I don't have to tell you..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Still up in the air about taking tomorrow off though.
> 
> Have alot of days off planned in the next 2 weeks, gotta do work sometime.


Thats what summer is for:razz:


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 22, 2007)

I like the snow-vibes in this thread.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks to ALLSKIING and bvibert for the none too subtle arm twisting.

Any weather reports...it's raining here in White Plains.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Thanks to ALLSKIING and bvibert for the none too subtle arm twisting.



That's what we're here for.


----------



## rob56789 (Feb 22, 2007)

Snowing in Millbrook NY Which is about 15 mins north of poughkeepsie


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2007)

rob56789 said:


> Snowing in Millbrook NY Which is about 15 mins north of poughkeepsie



Been snowing in Haines Falls about 10 minutes from Hunter since 11am.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 22, 2007)

Left bellearye at 4 and they had gotten about about 4 inches .


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

Lightly snowing here. Since about 5:30 - very little accum. Looks like some more light snow coming according to the radar. Hopefully this thing bombs out...


----------



## Zand (Feb 22, 2007)

2 1/2" here and coming down good. Radar shows southern Worcester county getting the heaviest snow so it looks like little Wardy will get the jackpot from this one lol.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2007)

Plattekill reporting 4" with a total of 7 to 12 expected. Of course I have to work and will have to ski the remnants on Sunday. I don't think I've been able to hit a dump out here in years. Won't screw over my coworkers.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2007)

5" and counting here... no sign of stopping. Just this big band of snow over Worcester county that has completely stalled and is dumping nonstop. Wachusett should be mint tomorrow for the 24 hour ski.


----------

